

SunPort – Plug into Solar. No Panels Required - crivabene
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1275963200/sunport-plug-into-solar-power-no-panels-required

======
kolev
What a weird world we're living in! Why can't I just buy $49 in SRECs?!

